# Rocket Giotto Premium Plus



## markinns

I am looking at a Rocket Giotto Premium Plus found new for sale at around £1000. This seems a lot cheaper than others that are around £1400-1500 but there seems to be v2 and v3 models. My budget does not stretch to 1.5K so was wondering if the Rocket Giotto Premium Plus is any good, still worth it and what disadvantages are over the newer models if that is the case. Looks like the V2 has two pressure gauges and the V3 a PID?


----------



## markinns

Having done some more research of my own:

*Rocket **Giotto v1 (aka **Premium Plus) **£1100*

Superseaded about 3 years ago by the Evoluzione

"Rocket Giotto Premium Plus" updated from the "Rocket Giotto Premium" with updated internal layout and round gauges replacing half moon shaped originals

Nickel plated boiler (not insulated)

Single gauge for boiler only

*Rocket **Giotto v2 (aka **Evoluzione**) **£1350*

Rotary Pump

Dual gauges for both boiler and brew head

Insulated Boiler

1200W

Black gauges

Mains or reservoir filled

*Rocket **Giotto v3 (aka **Plus PID)** £1299*

Vibration pump

PID (hidden behind drip tray)

White gauges

I think that is about from looking at various websites?

Also the Giotto and Cellini are essentially the same with a different case design shape. The Cellini has straight sides and square shape and the Giotto has angled side panels and is a kind of diamond shape.


----------



## JackBlackmore

Hi Markinns, I've yet to find a single source that gives a proper comparison across the Rocket HX range but you're a little off with your understanding.

The two main lines of Rocket Heat Exchanger (HX) machines are the Premium (then Premium Plus then Premium Plus PID) and the Evoluzione with the main difference being the Evoluzione have a rotary pump over the Premium Plus' vibe pump and they can be plumbed in where as the Premium Plus is only tank fed.

The v1 and v2 versions of both the Evoluzione and Premium lines both used a Sirai pressurestat to control the boiler temperature / pressure where as the Premium v3 (plus PID) uses, as you guessed it a PID

Other than what's mentioned I *THINK* the internal gubbins are the same between those two lines. The Appartamento is their smaller 'entry' level which is built to a slightly lower specification.

After the HX machines you get onto the two dual boilers which are the R58 and the R60v. Details of the current line up can be found on their website http://www.rocket-espresso.com/assets/2016-rocket-domestic-range-a5-bro.pdf

Hope this clarifys things a bit. Also happy to be corrected where ever my understanding is out.


----------



## JackBlackmore

Also to answer your original question there's a good review by Bella Barista comparing the Premium v1 vs v2 https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/GiottoPremiumrevisitedcloserlookv4.pdf


----------



## markinns

Thanks for your help. I think it makes sense.


----------

